# Cwc's



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just ordered 50 CWC G10 genuine military issued watches.

They will be here in about a week, new crystals, straps, serviced etc.

Fully guaranteed.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

With all the recent talk of G10's I very nearly went and bought one. Glad I waited now


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Me Too,


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Any plans for selling CWC diver's watches and chronographs?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No sorry John, too hard to find genuine issued ones.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> No sorry John, too hard to find genuine issued ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know







.... worth a try though


----------



## geoff (Jul 29, 2003)

Roy

Leading question how much ?

Geoff


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Not sure yet Geoff but they will be reasonable and with 12 Months warranty and a genuine issue nato strap.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Glad I waited too...









Ex issued or new Roy?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Ex issued,


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

ESL said:


> Glad I waited too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am a berk... just re-read your post









Of course they are ex-issued.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Are the issue issues not an issue now?









Is the issue now an ex issue?


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

jasonm said:


> Are the issue issues not an issue now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suppose what I was trying to say was, were they ready for issue, but not actually issued, in which case they would be unissued, or

actually issued, but in that case they would still be in service, and in that case Roy could not have got his hands on 50 of the blighters, or

ex-issued, where they had been issued at some point, but are now not, explaining why Roy could in fact get his hands on 50 of the aformentioned blighters.

Or... I am just a berk


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Your not a berk at all George, good points those, I haddnt thought about them like that


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They have been issued at some point but some may still not have been used.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

What I find from reading these posts and other recent posts about issued watches and ex servicemen (and women







) is that all the time we spent in the services no-one ever had a service watch - I certainly was never issued one, although I do remember some manual and automatic Hamiltons in the stores.

The first time we can ever get our hands on one, is when Roy "issues" us with one!

Perhaps we should form our own regiment of RLT's -

Roy's Loyal Troopers


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

do I get a gun?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

My own little army,


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Synchronise watches everyone... You lot with Seiko 7S26's just join in when you feel like it.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Perhaps we should get some NATO straps made up in RLT "regimental" colours


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> Just ordered 50 CWC G10 genuine military issued watches.
> 
> They will be here in about a week, new crystals, straps, movements etc.
> 
> ...


Great news







I knew all those subtle(as a brick through a window







) hints would wear you down eventually


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> My own little army,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does this mean we should address you as Field Marshal Taylor from now on SIR!!








( couldn`t find a smiley with a Napoleon hat







) and I`m sure we all can guess who would be your generals







I`ll just go and peel the spuds


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> I`ll just go and peel the spuds


Self mutilation is never a good idea


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Great news
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

If it moves paint it white ! On the the other hand it is a very long time since I served in the RAF 1970


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Thinks , I know a difficult concept' how about a nice matghing bund strap.

tom


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> > I`ll just go and peel the spuds
> 
> 
> Self mutilation is never a good idea
> ...


 NOOOOO!!!







................





















he`d never make me do that would he? gawd its a hard life in the army


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Or remove puddles from the parade ground with a tea spoon


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> tea spoon


Tea strainer


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I do try to get the new student nurses to clean out the sluce room with a tooth brush but they just laugh







the youth of today no respect for their elders and betters







We used to have great fun when they were fresh out of school on their first placement sending them to the Sister on another ward to ask her if she had any Fallopian tubes spare
















sorry


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Griff said:


> Or remove puddles from the parade ground with a tea spoon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've washed coal before a General Inspection


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I did actually paint grass green for a royal visit once, honest, I'm not joking!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I was good at polishing.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

> Â I was good at polishing.


























At least you didn't waste your time!


----------



## davec (Dec 25, 2004)

I love my G10's, great watches and quite attractive in a spartan way. Only thing I'd wish for is better lume.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

G10 received. Superb, thanks very much Roy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank you Alan,


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

Roy said:


> They have been issued at some point but some may still not have been used.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bullet holes?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Padraig said:


> Bullet holes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

pg tips said:


> I did actually paint grass green for a royal visit once, honest, I'm not joking!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cleaned of dust the wheel tracks on my tank.







(I didn't do by myself







)


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Both of mine arrived yesterday morning but I've only just been able to open the package.... They are as Roy said Ex-issued with all the right markings... [both 0552 RN in my case] And in very good condition... I don't think that the Un-issued ones that are available elsewhere at a much higher price and are without the full issue markings would be in better condition...























It's been years since I had one of these on my wrist...

So thanks Roy























Mike


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank You Mike.


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

Roy said:


> Thank You Mike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine got here yesterday too, cheers Roy







Taking s little getting used to size-wise, but I am persevering


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

rsykes2000 said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > Thank You Mike.Â
> ...


Try it on a bund strap. It looks great.


----------



## m58dh (Aug 22, 2004)

Got mine yesterday. Ironicaly my wife bought it for me for my birthday and it managed to get here on my birthday, what a pleasant surpirse!

The watch is the perfect size for me, I don't like "hummer" sized (gigantic) watches. I'm going to put it on a G10 strap made for the "speedbird."

I forsee it getting a lot of wrist time this summer when I go to many outdoor sporting event. I don't want my dressier watches taking a beating, when I have something that is far more practical for outdoor use.

Thanks for stocking sucha great watch at a fair price Roy!

Michael


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Glad you like it Michael,


----------

